# Fishy Christmas



## sawhorseray (Dec 25, 2020)

When your wife doesn't eat red meat cuts, and never has, you don't get prime rib for Christmas dinner, plain and simple. To humor my beloved's holiday culinary wishes for Eve dinner last night we had jumbo lemon-butter shrimp in the cast iron tray over hot coals on the Weber.






Once the tray is loaded up it works it's magic in about two minutes, they come out perfect every time, no need for any sauces.





Plate them up with whatever you like, me being Mr Christmas, it's up to my wife Jan





Tonight Jan will be made happy with some Pacific rock cod breaded and fried up in olive oil and butter. As Santa brought me a fine array of rubs under the tree this morning I'll be firing up the offset for a rack of spare ribs this weekend.





The CI shrimp trays can be had thru Amazon if anyone's interested, well worth having if you love shrimp the way we do.

Amazon.com: Outset 76375 Shrimp Cast Iron Grill and Serving Pan: Home & Kitchen 

Merry Christmas to you all and stay safe, life is good! Thanks for lookin' in. RAY


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, RAY! Merry Christmas to a fellow namesake. And Jan is my sister's name if two Ray's wasn't confusing enough. 

Fish on Christmas Eve is my family's tradition but not my wife's. I went super easy last night and only served what I knew my wife would eat: Campbells Chunky New England clam chowder,  some frozen crab cakes, and frozen shrimp and scallops sautéed in butter and garlic then served on pasta. 

Merry Christmas RAY, 

Ray


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2020)

Looks really good Ray! I like that cast iron tray too. Great job on making your wife happy!
Merry Christmas!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2020)

A Merry Christmas Meal for sure. Interesting pan. Considering the most common size of shrimp purchased is 16-20, i wonder what made them choose to make the pan 22 slots?☺...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2020)

Looking good Ray.  Love shrimp.  I'd get that shrimp cooker, but Miss Linda's not big on any seafood.  The CI would be a waste.
Merry Christmas to you and Jan.
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 25, 2020)

looks great Ray, those pans are a great idea i've never seen them. no more shrimp falling through the grates for me!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice Ray, Nice I love seafood and those shrimps look great. We did have fish but as an appetizer instead of a main meal. My wife is the opposite of yours - loves red meat kind of iffy on fish.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2020)

Looks Great, Ray!!!
I Love Red Meat & Seafood.
Mrs Bear only Red Meat.
Nice Job Ray!
Like.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice setup Ray.   Wife and I will be fishing on New Years eve for  Dungy crab and Rock Cod / Ling Cod.  You might have your wife look up Rock Cod Piccata.   My favorite skillet cooked fish dish.

Oh and we both actually love seafood more than red meat or pork, but put a nicely charcoal grilled porterhouse in front of me..........


----------



## JCAP (Dec 25, 2020)

Looking really good there. Shrimp are fantastic morsels!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 26, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Thanks for sharing, RAY! Merry Christmas to a fellow namesake. And Jan is my sister's name if two Ray's wasn't confusing enough. Fish on Christmas Eve is my family's tradition but not my wife's. I went super easy last night and only served what I knew my wife would eat: Campbells Chunky New England clam chowder,  some frozen crab cakes, and frozen shrimp and scallops sautéed in butter and garlic then served on pasta. Merry Christmas RAY, Ray



Thanks Ray! Growing up prime was always served Christmas Eve, and always overcooked. most of the time there's be gnocchi and a artichoke frittata. When my older sister got married she took over Eve  dinner, changed the sides up a bit because she didn't know how to make most of them, and continued to overcook the rib roast. When I was 25 I got my first Weber kettle, had my family over for a prime BBQ, pulled it at 130º, and the moment I started carving my father proclaimed that Eve dinner would be held at my house from now on.

Boy howdy Ray, Jan would have loved to have been at your place, everything you had is on her favorite list, I'd have loved it too! Thanks for the Like Ray, I do appreciate it. RAY




Brokenhandle said:


> Looks really good Ray! I like that cast iron tray too. Great job on making your wife happy!
> Merry Christmas! Ryan



Thanks Ryan! We've been buying red shrimp from Argentina, Jan says they are the best she's ever had, and the tray makes it a fool proof deal, perfect each and every time. Thank you for the Like Ryan, I do appreciate it. RAY




chef jimmyj said:


> A Merry Christmas Meal for sure. Interesting pan. Considering the most common size of shrimp purchased is 16-20, i wonder what made them choose to make the pan 22 slots?☺...JJ



Thanks Chef, leftovers! That was Jan's Christmas morning brunch fresh out of the micro! RAY




GaryHibbert said:


> Looking good Ray.  Love shrimp.  I'd get that shrimp cooker, but Miss Linda's not big on any seafood.  The CI would be a waste. Merry Christmas to you and Jan. Gary



Thanks Gary! Folks either love seafood, or flat won't touch it, not much in-between room there. Thank you for the Like Gary, it is much appreciated! RAY




smokerjim said:


> looks great Ray, those pans are a great idea i've never seen them. no more shrimp falling through the grates for me!



Thanks Jim! Yeah, I'd lose one or two just about every time using the skewers, and having the shrimp bubble in butter doesn't hurt a thing. Thanks for the Like Jim, much appreciated. RAY




gmc2003 said:


> Nice Ray, Nice I love seafood and those shrimps look great. We did have fish but as an appetizer instead of a main meal. My wife is the opposite of yours - loves red meat kind of iffy on fish.
> Point for sure Chris



Thanks Chris! I was always pretty darned happy with a shrimp and crab cocktail sauce dish before the prime, get the best of both worlds! Thank you for the Like Chris, I do appreciate it. RAY




Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Ray!!! I Love Red Meat & Seafood. Mrs Bear only Red Meat. Nice Job Ray! Like. Bear



Thanks Bear! Growing up in the Bay Area I got used to seafood early on. We either ate what mama put on the table or went hungry, and it was always seafood for Friday dinner, always!
Thank you for the Like John, I do appreciate it. RAY




cmayna said:


> Nice setup Ray.   Wife and I will be fishing on New Years eve for  Dungy crab and Rock Cod / Ling Cod.  You might have your wife look up Rock Cod Piccata.   My favorite skillet cooked fish dish.
> Oh and we both actually love seafood more than red meat or pork, but put a nicely charcoal grilled porterhouse in front of me..........



Thanks Craig! I'm a 4th generation San Francisco boy, grew up in Redwood City. Until about seven years back I had a 22' Proline and used to set eight crab traps, fished Monterey to Bodega, but mostly HMB. The ocean is the only thing I really miss about CA, sure as hell not the taxes, traffic, or politics. Thank you for the Like, it's greatly appreciated! RAY




JCAP said:


> Looking really good there. Shrimp are fantastic morsels!



Thanks JCAP, jumbo shrimp are God's little ocean cookies! Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 26, 2020)

JLeonard
, @metallica, 

 kruizer
, 

 gator
 240, 

 normanaj
, 

 whistlepig
, thank y'll for the Likes, I do appreciate them! RAY

Last nights rockfish dinner, time to fire up the offset for some smokes spares! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2020)

Very nice spread Ray! We've had fish fries before for Christmas dinner, usually haddock.  I haven't seen Rockfish here in years.


----------

